# Whatever happened to Sedale Threatt



## Sean

http://www.bigv.com.au/index.cgi?det=1&intArticleID=1470&sID=1

Devils make Threatt Official
Saturday, 18th March 2006

It's been rumoured for months, but an email sent by the FIBA Oceania Office at 2.52pm Friday made it official - former NBA star Sedale Threatt is now a Devil.

The email simply confirmed that the most credential NBA player ever to play in an Australian Basketball League had been granted a Foreign Player License, and would be allowed to play in the Big V Championship competition in 2006.

The 955 game NBA veteran just adds to an outstanding recruiting season for the Devils, which includes the acquisitions of Graeme Anstey, Ivan Platenik and Coach Warwick Giddey.

Listed at 6'2" the former West Virginia player enjoyed stints at 5 NBA clubs, including extended periods with Philadelphia, Seattle and the LA Lakers.

A career average of just under 10 points per game in the NBA and 3.8 assists per game will earn him plenty of respect in Big V competition, despite being in his mid-forties, something that Devils Chairman Adrian Giblin sees as a complete non-factor.

"You only have to look at what D-Mac did in the NBL this year" he said. "There are plenty of guys capable of continuing to play at this level into their forties - look at Eric Hayes (Ballarat) or Ray Borner (Warrnambool)."

"Sedale is fit, he's been great at training and he's raring to go".

The signing gives the Devils a tough backcourt with Threatt and Petridis to play alongside the much admired Brad Salter.

Werribee, who ranked poorly in 2005, now seem set to make an impact in 2006.


----------



## Jamel Irief

How old is he??? 44? Nice picture, Corie Blount and Tyus Edney, where are they?

Sedale led the team in scoring, assists and steals my first year as a hardcore Laker fan. Then we set some record in 94 for being one of only two teams in league history not to have a player average over 14 points a game.

I remember how much Sedale loved shooting going to his left... all stu ever talked about.

Last I heard of him he was in trouble with the law like in 2000.

Loved him back in the first round against the Suns in 93 when he torched KJ.


----------



## Sean

Sedale, Seet pea Peeler, Blount, Van Exel, Campbell... they were fun to watch.

We used to call Tyus "Phife Dawg" from ATCQ


----------



## afobisme

i remember the vlade and sedale combo.

and i remember when sedale went off for 40 against new york, we actually won that game in NY (and they were much better than we were).

i loved sedale threat, low turnover ratio, nice mid range jumper... always dependable.


----------



## jazzy1

Jamel Irief said:


> How old is he??? 44? Nice picture, Corie Blount and Tyus Edney, where are they?
> 
> Sedale led the team in scoring, assists and steals my first year as a hardcore Laker fan. Then we set some record in 94 for being one of only two teams in league history not to have a player average over 14 points a game.
> 
> I remember how much Sedale loved shooting going to his left... all stu ever talked about.
> 
> Last I heard of him he was in trouble with the law like in 2000.
> 
> Loved him back in the first round against the Suns in 93 when he torched KJ.


Man sedale destroyed KJ that year tell me jamel how did we lose that damn series I'm still scratching my head about that one he and James were doing work. Wasn't that Worthy's last season. We were up 2-0 in a 5 gamer and Westphal guarantee's the Suns are gonna win that series and they do. Still sick about that damn smirk on his face. 

Sedale had that little backdown go left pull up that was money. I really don't know why but Sedale was one of my favorite Lakers, of course magic is forever my guy , also Big Game and Cap, and Storm Norm Nixon,( who I was distraught about when Magic got him traded) and Silk Wilkes but Sedale kinda bridged that gap between Era's.

He was wildly inconsistent but when he was on forget it . He was a master at the handcheck. He was sorta Cassell-ish to think of it. 

Tyus Edney just signed with a team oversea's, I saw him playing the other day against Scoony Penn.


----------



## Shaolin

Good to hear the guy is alright. I'd wonder from time to time how "the thief" was doing. 

Those were some good Laker days.


----------



## Jamel Irief

jazzy1 said:


> Man sedale destroyed KJ that year tell me jamel how did we lose that damn series I'm still scratching my head about that one he and James were doing work. Wasn't that Worthy's last season. We were up 2-0 in a 5 gamer and Westphal guarantee's the Suns are gonna win that series and they do. Still sick about that damn smirk on his face.
> 
> Sedale had that little backdown go left pull up that was money. I really don't know why but Sedale was one of my favorite Lakers, of course magic is forever my guy , also Big Game and Cap, and Storm Norm Nixon,( who I was distraught about when Magic got him traded) and Silk Wilkes but Sedale kinda bridged that gap between Era's.
> 
> He was wildly inconsistent but when he was on forget it . He was a master at the handcheck. He was sorta Cassell-ish to think of it.
> 
> Tyus Edney just signed with a team oversea's, I saw him playing the other day against Scoony Penn.


Nah James stuck around a season later.

We really had no business even being in that series, the Suns were silly deep. But if you remember we even took them to overtime in game 5. AC tipped in a shot as the shot clock was expiring with like two minutes to go that was waved off, still remember that freaking play.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I was just getting really into the NBA when Sedale played. I think he came in as Magic's backup, but ended up starting when he had to retire. Then Nick the quick took his spot. I was always a fan of him.


----------



## ceejaynj

Nice pic! It also shows how the "Lights Out" idea that everybody is talking about this year was always in place at The Forum years ago.


----------

